# Old Samuel



## bookslover (Mar 19, 2011)

As part of my (Grant Horner system) devotional reading yesterday morning, I read 1 Samuel 28. I noticed that, in verse 14, Samuel appears to Saul and is described as being an "old man."

As Samuel appeared to Saul after the former's death, could 1 Samuel 28.14 possibly be a hint that, in the heavenly eternal state, we will physically (even in our glorified bodies) look like the age we were when we died? Samuel was old when he died, so he looks like an old man even in his glorified body. Conversely, someone who dies at 14 might possibly look 14 for eternity.

It's at least possible, eh?


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## JennyG (Mar 20, 2011)

Is it a ?.....I was going to say I had a hazy idea that for those who died before Christ's death, it would be different from how it was to be after Christ, the first-begotten of the dead. 
Also, a person is the sum of all the different ages they have been. I can't think we will be frozen in the form of one fleeting aspect. What about amputees??

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------

Ok, "glorified" does cover all that...but old age can be a kind of deformity!


----------



## Skyler (Mar 20, 2011)

What about infants?

---------- Post added at 05:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------

Also, I think certain passages in Revelations imply that the intermediary state (before the Second Coming) is different from the final, glorified body. I could be wrong though. (I just woke up from a nap. )


----------



## JasonT (Mar 20, 2011)

Or perhaps, especially given the second half of the verse, Samuel appeared as an old man because that's how Saul would remember and recognise him?


----------



## bookslover (Mar 21, 2011)

JasonT said:


> Or perhaps, especially given the second half of the verse, Samuel appeared as an old man because that's how Saul would remember and recognise him?


 
Yeah, that's a possibility. Wasn't trying to be dogmatic in my OP - just thinking out loud...


----------



## Jack K (Mar 21, 2011)

IF it was Samuel (a question that's been discussed here a few times), then we must ask ourselves if (1) the witch conjured him up against his will or (2) God had a hand in this and intended to use Samuel to speak to Saul. I believe God had a hand in it and intended to make a point. So it makes sense God would have Samuel appear in a form Saul would recognize.

Your question is intriguing. Worth asking. But I vote for this account not really being substantial evidence of what our future bodies will be like.


----------

